# Cats.... Picture thread



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't have many pics of him, but here's my little buddy Leo! He's 3 years old and my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

This is Riot my 3 year old long haired



























Cynder my 10 month old (was my sisters but she doesnt really care for him because shes lazy so hes mine now)


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a rescue kitty named Max, he is 12 years old.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

This is my tuxedo cat, Thomas. He has his own blog.  Life of Thomas
We think he's about 6. His previous owners left him when they moved, so we took him in. He was just a little thing, how could you leave a kitty behind???
I'm so glad he adopted us.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

We have Starbuck who is 13, Stokely who is 16, Mr. Whiskers who is 9 and Traveler who is 2. 

Below is Starbuck and Stokely snuggling and the 2nd one is Traveler. I don't have a pic of whiskers on my phone.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

This is Mozart. He is super shy and timid around new people and pets but he is so loving once he warms up to you. He is 14 years old now. 

This is the first day I brought him home:








This is last summer:


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

here is my beautiful Marshall he is 11 and a big sook..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have one right now. We had planned to get a kitten but we got Bella instead.  my menagerie is overflowing for the moment!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Picture #1: Luna, 11 almost 12 years old
Picture #2: Candy, 12 yrs. old
Picture #3: Jubilee, my :heartbeat cat who passed in 2004 at 6 yrs. old 
Picture #4: My dream cat that I will have one day and it's name will be Nuke.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

This is Tigerlilly with my daughter. It was taken three years ago but it's still my favorite. She is 7 years old. We found her at the marina where we were living on our sailboat. She was 6 months old, scrawny and splattered with paint. Look at her now!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Snickers, she is 15 years old. She somehow found her way down onto the third level of the underground parking lot at my office when she was about 3 months old.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I once heard a learned woman say that cats cannot be happy unless they feel they are able to take over the world. Oscar lives by this motto. He is 6.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I just snapped these a few minutes ago with my phone. We have better ones, but they're on a different computer. Sesame is 5, and is very tempermental. She only sits in my lap, and will hide for 12 hours at a time in one spot if people are over. Even worse, she would kill Bella if she was able. She wears the soft paws on her claws so she doesn't slice Bella up. She only weighs 9 pounds, but if they ever locked horns, Bella would come out on the short end. Bella just wants to be friends. 

On a positive note, in 5 years, she has never once failed to use her litter box, and has never destroyed a piece of furniture or carpet.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

oooo. cant see your pix Nairb... 

there are absolutely stunning cats on here!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Always51 said:


> oooo. cant see your pix Nairb...
> 
> there are absolutely stunning cats on here!


You seriously can't see them? I just pulled up the thread on my phone. They were there. Anyone else having trouble viewing them?


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

nup still cant see them...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Nairb said:


> Anyone else having trouble viewing them?


I can see them...


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I can see them Nairb! Sesame...love the name and what a cool looking kitty.

Here's a better one of my Starbuck. He's my heart kitty.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

These are my cats Milo and Max. The first picture is Milo coming to lay on my chest, which is where he usually is. The second picture is Max and he's like a puppy...he plays with toilet paper, eats our food, and has kitty zoomies! The third picture was taken when we first got Max, which was 7-8 years ago, but I love this picture so much so I had to share it. Milo is only a few months older, but when we bought Max, Milo treated him like his son, but now they are more like brothers...and definitely act like it!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I can see them...


 must be something going on with my computer then....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Always51 said:


> must be something going on with my computer then....


It could be some glitch with the browser you're using. Those are Photobucket images. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Picture #1: Luna, 11 almost 12 years old
> Picture #2: Candy, 12 yrs. old
> Picture #3: Jubilee, my :heartbeat cat who passed in 2004 at 6 yrs. old
> Picture #4: My dream cat that I will have one day and it's name will be Nuke.


I want a Sphynx too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

A1Malinois said:


> I want a Sphynx too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep...it's the only cat that I would actually buy from a breeder. Every single one of my cats have been rescues, but I would definitely make an exception for a Sphynx.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Yep...it's the only cat that I would actually buy from a breeder. Every single one of my cats have been rescues, but I would definitely make an exception for a Sphynx.


Everyone in the house thinks they are gross haha but I LOVE them. They are sooooooo soft like a babies bum! I would sleep with hi under my covers every night for warmth! 

I *almost* had a rescue Sphynx but I backed out because he had a heart murmer and I didnt want to chance it not going away then having to deal with more health issues with lack of money.

I guess I could always shave one of my current guys down to the skin and say its a Sphynx ....just kidding I wouldnt do that


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are Rascal (blk/wht) and his brother Gilbert (tiger) they will be 9 years on April. They are 2 of my 4 kitties.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

you all have beautiful cats! I think my next cat will be long haired. 

Mozart is my first kitty and I dont know that much about cats. Is there different fur types beside long and short? I love my cat but I break out in hives/rashes and sneeze for awhile after I pet or snuggle with him but I don't have that problem when I pet my friend's cats??? So I find it very odd that I only have a reaction to Motz. 

ps I've been reacting to him for 14 years and I dont plan on rehoming him just wondering if anyone knows more about cats and their fur then I do


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

mudEpawz said:


> Is there different fur types beside long and short?


I'm not sure if it has to do with long or short hair as much as it has to do with the individual cat. I know my sister is very allergic to cats and will sometimes have asthma attacks if hers aren't treated with this product, (she has a Himalayan, a Norwegian Forrest Cat and a DSH), :

Allerpet/C for Cats - Pet Allergy - Remove Cat Dander - AchooAllergy.com

She doesn't use it all the time, but when she feels like her allergies are beginning to act up, she'll use it then.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

mudEpawz said:


> you all have beautiful cats! I think my next cat will be long haired.
> 
> Mozart is my first kitty and I dont know that much about cats. Is there different fur types beside long and short? I love my cat but I break out in hives/rashes and sneeze for awhile after I pet or snuggle with him but I don't have that problem when I pet my friend's cats??? So I find it very odd that I only have a reaction to Motz.
> 
> ps I've been reacting to him for 14 years and I dont plan on rehoming him just wondering if anyone knows more about cats and their fur then I do


I have a short and long haired. I never reacted to my long haired with my allergies. Then when the short haired cat came into the house my allergies acted up about once a week with just itchy eyes. Also, the short haired guy sheds more even when holding him you will get a ton of fur on you from him but not the long haired guy. I have always been allergic to cats but as I grew older the reactions got less and less now I just get gross itchy watery eyes occasionally.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

A recent interesting article (10.2500/ajra.2011.25.3606) showed clearly that there is no difference between breeds (in the article it's about dogs but there is similar research on cats) because the primary allergen has little to do with the fur/hair. However, some individual animals had much more of the allergen on them than others, even within breed. I have seen the same puppy returned 3 times on one occassion because 3 separate families had allergic responses to that one puppy - none of the littermates were returned.

How much you clean the hair does really affect allergic reponses so if you have a pet that sheds less than another it could help - that is why long-haired cats are generally recommended for allergy sufferers as they shed differently from short haired cats. Long haired cats shed in clumps rather than hair falling everywhere.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

A few of Chrissy,

#1










#2










#3










#4


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Is she a Bengal?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MyLady Heidi said:


> I have a rescue kitty named Max, he is 12 years old.


I was looking at this picture and didn't immediately spot the cat... LOL.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is LyLy. She loves Luna, and Luna loves her!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We just have our little 11 pound rescue kitty - domestic shorthair. He was dropped off with a kitty litter box, kitty bed, and bowl of food I believe at my horse's barn. The previous owners were that decent I guess that they thought to put stuff in there with him and make it clear that he was a drop off vs stray. The bad thing of course is they just put him inside the arena where there were some loose horses (pasture horses who had to be brought in at night but no empty stalls to keep them). Considering his lack of fear when it came to horses and dogs, it's a wonder he survived until morning when the stable crew walked in the arena and found him out there with all his stuff. 

My barn lady will keep cats if they have survival skills (smart enough to be afraid of horses and dogs). In Lu's case he flunked out big time when he followed her around, played with electric cords under horse's hooves while she was grooming, and went up to the cat-killing shepherds to belly flop for them. 

I loved his golden eyes and needed a mouser, so I didn't think twice before wrapping him in a towel and bringing him home. LOL - and it's a good thing I didn't spend too much time hemming and hawing, because I probably wouldn't have considering taking him if I'd seen how many fleas and other bugs were crawling all over him. He was loaded. 










^ Him when I brought him home. 










^ Him when he was the little pest hassling our old men. 










^ And of course, this is him when he's out in his element (with his dogs and people in attendance). He feels very sorry for all those kitties who have no outdoor life whatsoever.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I'm not sure if it has to do with long or short hair as much as it has to do with the individual cat. I know my sister is very allergic to cats and will sometimes have asthma attacks if hers aren't treated with this product, (she has a Himalayan, a Norwegian Forrest Cat and a DSH), :
> 
> Allerpet/C for Cats - Pet Allergy - Remove Cat Dander - AchooAllergy.com
> 
> She doesn't use it all the time, but when she feels like her allergies are beginning to act up, she'll use it then.


That is cool! I am so use to it now that it doesnt bother me but it would be nice to be able to snuggle with mozart for longer then a few minutes. I have noticed that sometimes the dander bothers me "sooner" then other times. I'll have to see if my local pet store sells it. thanks! 



A1Malinois said:


> I have a short and long haired. I never reacted to my long haired with my allergies. Then when the short haired cat came into the house my allergies acted up about once a week with just itchy eyes. Also, the short haired guy sheds more even when holding him you will get a ton of fur on you from him but not the long haired guy. I have always been allergic to cats but as I grew older the reactions got less and less now I just get gross itchy watery eyes occasionally.


Yes! Mozart is such a shedder. I get itchy watery eyes too. I wouldnt trade him for anything though  I never had a reaction to a cat before I got Mozart. I was 13 when I bought him. Since my dad finally caved and let me bring a cat into his 'dog only household' I didnt want to tell him how I was reacting to him . 



jackie_hubert said:


> A recent interesting article (10.2500/ajra.2011.25.3606) showed clearly that there is no difference between breeds (in the article it's about dogs but there is similar research on cats) because the primary allergen has little to do with the fur/hair. However, some individual animals had much more of the allergen on them than others, even within breed. I have seen the same puppy returned 3 times on one occassion because 3 separate families had allergic responses to that one puppy - none of the littermates were returned.
> 
> How much you clean the hair does really affect allergic reponses so if you have a pet that sheds less than another it could help - that is why long-haired cats are generally recommended for allergy sufferers as they shed differently from short haired cats. Long haired cats shed in clumps rather than hair falling everywhere.


That is very interesting. You might be onto something. My friend has a couple short hair cats and they usually hang out beside me when I visit and I never had a sniffle, a sneeze or an itch... I have no idea what breed Mozart is... I bought him from a pet store for $10.00 (I was young -13 years, and didnt know any better). He looks all black but in the light he is black and brown striped and he has 3/4 of a tail and its crocked. There were no other siblings so I dont know if they look like him or not. Guess I'll try and google cat breeds and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the article


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Heres some updated pics of mine I grabbed today




























I do notice Riot my long haired does drop clumps of fur...drives me bonkers when I JUST vacuumed and...voila theres a clump of fur freshly fallen....on my nice dark brown area rug


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovely beautiful cats everybody! 

Here's Max, he's 11 months old and quite a character >_< and very chatty.








































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are my three!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are my three! We lost Tini, the blue bicolor very recently but he's still with us in spirit.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful kitties and lovely pics everyone!I've posted about Murray,my grandmother's cat,but i'll post again,since he's an interesting boy,with a story-His story-a car stopped in front of the yard of my grandmothers house,as i was looking after my 8 year old cousin,who was playing.The minute i saw a woman opening the trunk,i somehow knew-i waited for her to throw out an animal out of there.I don't know why..it had never happened to me before.But she did...A little ball of fluff-a scared and very little kitten.I told her what i thought of what she'd done..she told me that this will become a beautiful cat.I respond,that,yeah,it would have been so beautiful smashed on the road,in the middle of which she'd just thrown him...Long story short-5 years Murray's been living with my grandmother.I have got to hand it to that woman-she did not lie..he's gorgeous.I think he looks like a norwegian forest cat.It'd be great to hear thoughts.Here he is. 
























The last picture is funny,but it shows the ''boots'' he has,and his tail,which is fluffy sideways. 









And as for my girl-rescued 10 years ago as a very badly hurt baby kitten,she's a wild thing.  She's still so active,even sometimes getting kitty zoomies.  She's crazy-only lets three people touch her,one is allowed to be near.Anybody else is an enemy.She opens doors,has two escapes(it was horrible)and bosses poor,so good Bell.  Her most famous ''tricks''-jumping on sleeping people's heads,from the top of the wardrobe(ouch) and getting behind the massive TV stand,to make us bribe her with food to come out..Without further ado-heeere's Mara  

Thinking...hmm inside the box...








A rare sight.. but cute


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's Oj (orange) and Squeege (Black)


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Adorable kitties everyone. Here is my kitty crew. 

First pic is Sophie, she is a DSH and 1.5 y/o. Second pic is Anna who is also a DSH and 1.5 year old. The third is sasha, she is a Ragdoll, almost 7 and is an ex show/breeding cat. The last is Anna and Sophie cuddled up like usual.. we got them from the same rescue two weeks apart.. they were already bonded there and grew up together.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love the photos. Does anyone else have any more to share?


----------

